
Java Array - sayham28
http://www.virtualspecies.com/2015/03/java-array.html
======
maweki
The author gets a few names wrong. "The length of an array can be determined
through the length variable of the array object[...]". `length` is a property
and not a variable, otherwise it would be writable with the suggested
semantics of changing the length.

They also use a for-loop with a counting variable instead of the iterator
pattern. The latter might be preferable because the array index is not
actually important for that example.

Otherwise the article is fine for beginners.

